# Baguazhang Applicatoins - Hai Yang



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2014)

Ba Gua (Baguazhang, Bagua) Applications


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 24, 2014)

I always enjoy seeing bagua apps.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 25, 2014)

I cannot understand why people try to "map form into application". When you do that, your application is restricted by your form. If you try to "map application into drill", you will have all the freedom that you need.

In the beginner training stage, you may take information out of your form and apply it. By spending many years to do so, you should have those application in your body. You can then apply it in combat the way that you like to do and not the original form designer wanted you to do.


----------



## drop bear (May 25, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I cannot understand why people try to "map form into application". When you do that, your application is restricted by your form. If you try to "map application into drill", you will have all the freedom that you need.
> 
> In the beginner training stage, you may take information out of your form and apply it. By spending many years to do so, you should have those application in your body. You can then apply it in combat the way that you like to do and not the original form designer wanted you to do.



The theory can be that it is a bank of knowledge that you practice to remind yourself that the moves still exist. That by the way looks like it is moving outside of the form. Which of course you need to do sometimes because the other guy won't always be in a perfect position.

But then that happens from drills to resisted training as well. So much of a muchness there.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 25, 2014)

The wrestling art doesn't use forms. All throws have it's special training method. How to set up your throw will depend on the situation. If you train your "finish moves" first (such as your knock/take down skill), to train how to set it up will depend on the situation between you and your opponent. There are many ways to train how to set up your finish moves. You will have the freedom to do the way that you like it. This way, you don't have to be restricted by the form creator.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I cannot understand why people try to "map form into application". When you do that, your application is restricted by your form. If you try to "map application into drill", you will have all the freedom that you need.
> 
> In the beginner training stage, you may take information out of your form and apply it. By spending many years to do so, you should have those application in your body. You can then apply it in combat the way that you like to do and not the original form designer wanted you to do.



I don't see it as mapping and you are far from restricted. Like all IMA styles you have to start somewhere and you start with a basic application to help you understand the individual postures. Hai Yang is not mapping applications in to the form, he is treating applications into individual postures and in wrestling you are taught how to deal with different situations be that standing up or lying down, you are not thrown into a room like fight club and being told to figure it out on your own, this is what Hai Yang is doing. He is not starting with the first form in the bagua routine and going through it one form at a time and saying do this form them that form then that form (I have seen a style do this, that aI shall not name here to cut down on flames, but I will say it is not a CMA). Hai Yang is showing if A then B. He throws a punch and this is how this "Section" Posture  of the entire form can be used to handle it. It is a drill that is all.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 25, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I cannot understand why people try to "map form into application". When you do that, your application is restricted by your form. If you try to "map application into drill", you will have all the freedom that you need.
> 
> In the beginner training stage, you may take information out of your form and apply it. By spending many years to do so, you should have those application in your body. You can then apply it in combat the way that you like to do and not the original form designer wanted you to do.



Forms serve many purposes first they are an awesome work out. 

Second they teach correct body structure and mechanics thru repetition of movements. 

Third their a way of passing on knowledge in traditional martial arts. 

Fourth they are encyclopedia of techniques to be used as individual techniques with proper structure.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2014)

deleted.


----------

